# Urgent Jungle Fungus Clear Question!



## taylordean (Oct 9, 2013)

It is SO darn hard to pinpoint treatments for bettas! This has been EXHAUSTING!

I posted a while back about my tank dying, but I now know that my betta has Saprolegnia, along with tail rot, which possibly led him to be sick enough to get the Saprolegnia. 

I had Jungle Fungus Clear overnighted and it just arrived ten minutes ago. I am willing to blindly follow the box, but was curious if anyone had any suggestions for treatment.

I did a 100% water change this morning. Should I do another before adding the fizz tab? Do I continue to do daily water changes, or do I leave the water as is until my next tab cycle?

The tank is a very tiny 1 gallon - he's in isolation right now. Should I do a full tab? Half tab? It recommends 1 tab for every 10 gallons - is it possible to overdo it?

Also, should I wait 4 days to add another tab, or can I do it sooner? He's really not doing well at all.

We swabbed away his cotton growth [it was in his left gill, terribly sad] this morning, and he has been okay since. He has eaten a little, but can't swim to the top, so I have to sink the pellets JUST SO so that he can snap at it.

Any advice? I'd really appreciate it. I'll be up for another hour or so, and would really like to do this tonight to save him.

In case you want information that I posted last week, here is my old thread:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=282705


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm sorry I can't answer most of your questions. But one thing I will say- don't use the entire tab! I recently used the same product for a betta I rescued with advanced fin rot. I had a similar situation with a small tank and I actually cut the tablet into tenths. The water still turned green with a tiny part of the tablet, and he's recovering very quickly. I think the recommended dose works great. I just used the sharpest knife I own to score the tablet to break it into tenths. It's not easy, but it can be done. Giving him ten times the recommended dose might kill him, I would think. Good luck!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you sure that it's Saprolegnia? Or is it Columnaris? Both result in white cotton-like "fuzz."

Saprolegnia - tends to grow on dead/dying tissue. Caused by mold/fungus.
Columnaris - tends to grow on healthy/living tissue. Caused by gram negative bacteria.

IMO, it's probably Columnaris. (Unless the fish had a previous wound/injury that became infected.) The good news is that Jungle Fungus Clear is the perfect medication for this.

And yes, it is possible to overdose medications. They're metabolized by the liver and excreted by the kidneys. So using too much can put a lot of stress on these organs.

Since it's a tablet, I would:
a) Cut it in quarters. Each is sufficient to treat 2.5 gallons. 
Wrap three of the sections in aluminum foil. Put this in a plastic baggie. Store this for future use.

b) Cut the remaining quarter in half. This is sufficient to treat 1.25 gallons.
Add one of these to the tank.

c) Fill a 1 gallon jug with water. Add conditioner. Then add the other half quarter. Use this for water changes during the 4 day treatment period.

For example:

Day 1: Take a one-quarter tablet. Cut it in half.
Add the half (of a quarter) directly to the tank.
Add the other half (of a quarter) to 1 gal of water. Add conditioner. 

Day 2: Do nothing.

Day 3: Do a 50% water change in the tank.
a) Remove 50% of the water.
b) Using your premixed medicated solution, slowly add new water to the tank, over the course of about 30 minutes. (Taking longer is OK.)

Day 4: Do nothing.

Day 5: Assess the situation. Let us know how he's doing. (Hopefully, he'll be better and won't need more medication.)


----------



## LostxinthexMusic (May 22, 2013)

LBF, you hit it right on the head! I've used Fungus Clear in about the same slight over-concentration that you suggest, and it worked wonders.

Taylordean, if you don't want to fuss with cuttin the tab, you can measure out 20 or 30 Tbsp of water, dissolve the whole tab in that, and add 2 or 3 Tbsp of that to the tank. Then, when you change the water, just make sure you replace what you took out. Best of luck with you poor little guy!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

If you want to do what LostxinthexMusic suggested, then I would:

a) Using a measuring cup, fill it to a number that's easily divisible by 10. (For example: 30 ounces.)

b) Add conditioner.

c) Drop a tablet in. Let it dissolve. 

d) Then remove 1/10th of the treated water. (For example: 3 ounces.) Add this amount to the tank.

e) Store the remaining medicated water for use in water changes. Remember to only use 1/10th of it. 
For example: Fill a container with 1 gal of water. Add conditioner. Add 3 ounces of the medicated water to the container. Use this new gallon for the water change.

f) At the end of 4 days, throw out any remaining solution. The medication is no longer effective.


----------



## LostxinthexMusic (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for making my suggestion more instructive, LBF


----------



## taylordean (Oct 9, 2013)

You two are amazing. 

We're not sure what it is, but according to pictures, I'm really leaning to Saprolegnia. It was a huge [pea sized? maybe bigger?] white cotton clump coming directly out of his left gill. We removed it, but it might be coming back. This morning, I couldn't tell, but I'll check on him tonight around 8:30 - I'm unfortunately gone for the day today.

Last night, I ended up guessing what 1/10th of the tablet would be, and added that to his tank. I'm planning on doing what LittleBlueFishlets suggested, and will make a mix of treated water with the remaining chunk of 1/4th of the tablet [meaning I've in total, including the 1/10th or so I used last night, used only 1/4th of a tablet]. I'll do a slow 50% water change tomorrow morning using that 1 gallon mixture - should I save the half that I have left afterwards, or would it be fine to discard, since at that time I'll have 23.75 tablets left? [We overbought, oops..!  ]

Oh, wait, now I'm addressing the hybrid suggestion y'all gave me, with the smaller amount of water. Should I do that instead? I'm assuming both would be used tomorrow when I do a 50% water change and add new medication...



ALSO! Do you think I'm onto something with his fin rot/whatever he might have had leading to this infection? Do you think Jungle Fungus Clear might be a cure-all for whatever he is suffering from? 

ALSO! The tank currently has Maracyn 2 in it. I've seen completely contrasting advice everywhere: most say that Maracyn 1 [on its way right now to my house] and 2 are a great combo, and are fine with Jungle Fungus Clear too. Is this a mistake? When I do my water change tomorrow, should I add more Maracyn 2 [and/or 1, if it arrives]? Or should I leave it as is, focus on Jungle Fungus Clear for now, and then continue Maracyn later?

He is all kinds of sick, as you can tell from my other forum post.

Thank you both 400,000,000 times, maybe even more!


----------



## taylordean (Oct 9, 2013)

And thank you to hollyk for the quick response last night!
I totally cut it into tenths, at your suggestion! You may have saved him from poisoning! YAY! You're great!!


----------



## LostxinthexMusic (May 22, 2013)

Honestly, whichever method you choose is all down to personal preference. I personally prefer pre-dissolving the whole tablet, because it allows me to be more precise with the dosage, but if you can cut the tablet well enough, I don't see why that wouldn't work just as well, and let you save more of the medicine (although it sounds like that's not really a concern XD). Either way, he will get the medicine he needs! I don't have much experience with Maracyn; I've only ever (unsuccessfully) used Maracyn II, so maybe LBF can help you more there.


----------



## taylordean (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! I'm going to experiment with cutting/dissolving and see which one makes me LESS furious.


----------



## LostxinthexMusic (May 22, 2013)

Well, predissolving has never made me furious, I can guarantee you that


----------



## taylordean (Oct 9, 2013)

I had a rough night last night. Package delivery drama.
I'm sure tonight/tomorrow will be calmer.


----------



## LostxinthexMusic (May 22, 2013)

We all know how that goes... Wishing you and your fishy the best!


----------



## taylordean (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone!

A quick update on Galileo, and another beg for advice:

We finished his Jungle Treatment [1/4 tab total over five days or so in a 1 gallon tank] and he still isn't acting his perky self. He has gotten a little better at eating, but still can't swim.

We have been doing half-tank water changes daily, and are also treating him with Maracyn and Maracyn One.

What else can we do? Should we start another round of Jungle Fungus Clear? Is treating him jointly with that and the two Maracyns a good or bad idea? Should we do a full tank clean [hasn't been done since last Sunday or Monday]?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

1) I would not use Maracyn 2 (minocycline) and Jungle Fungus Clear at the same time. Both are effective against gram-negative bacterial infections. It's not necessary to double-up on them. Medications are metabolized by the liver and excreted by the kidneys. So using both simultaneously won't really help an infection, but will place additional burden on the internal organs.

2) Maracyn (erithromycin) is a gram positive antibiotic. But the majority of infections are due to gram negative bacteria. So it may be useful, or may not be, depending on the condition your fish has.

3) If you are doing 50% daily water changes, are you using medication-treated water for this? If not, you would be diluting the medication too much.

4) You originally felt that he had Saprolegnia. Do you still feel this way? Here's how to differentiate:
Saprolegnia - tends to grow on dead/dying tissue. Caused by mold/fungus.
Columnaris - tends to grow on healthy/living tissue. Caused by gram negative bacteria.

If he truly has Saprolegnia, then IMO, I would not use any of the current medications that you're using. Maracyn, Maracyn 2 and Jungle Fungus Clear are excellent antibiotics (effective against bacterial infections). However, Saprolegnia is caused by a mold/fungus. Therefore, antibiotics are not effective.

5) Can you post a photo of him? You mentioned both symptoms of Saprolegnia/Columnaris and fin rot. If you can get a photo showing these, it might be helpful for people.

6) Yes, if you haven't done a 100% water change since last week, and the medication treatment cycle is finished, then I would do a full water change. This will remove bacteria, toxins, wastes and medication from the water.


----------



## taylordean (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply! Sorry for just now getting back to you, I've been swamped for two days.

We're now treating him with only Maracyn, and a second round of Jungle Fungus Clear. 

When we do water changes, it is with medication-treated water from a pre-mixed gallon jug, as suggested! :]

I honestly don't know what he has. My instinct STILL says Saprolegnia, based on his first original growth - it was a large, pea-sized cotton out of his left gills. I can't VERIFY that it was injured tissue that it was growing on, but we assume yes, as he has some kind of fin rot that MAY be ammonia burn? We aren't sure, he has had perfect ammonia levels since he has moved to his hospital tank, but could have had a lot of damage done in the other tank with his roommates. But he ALSO has some crazy deterioration going on with his body, as I said, so we have been treating him with all regardless, as that was the best mix of medicine I could find based on four hours or so of research. If you have more suggestions for additional medicine, please let me know.

We did a 100% water change yesterday, and another 50% change today. He hasn't eaten since Saturday, so that's an awful sign. Really distraught. Do y'all know of any other masters of fish medication we could contact? [Not negating your suggestions at all! Just the more, the merrier at this point. We're devastated.] 

Is DarkMoon17 still active? I'm DMing him/her, since a lot of what I'm going off of is based on his/her thread here: 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73355

Here are photos of Galileo now:










I know there are four prominent white spots on his lower body and tail. These are actually water bubbles, NOT growths on his body. 










He's sickly, has a weird texture on his head, and is losing his fins and tail. He also just lies there, as you can see in this second photo.










That's what he used to look like. It makes me so sick to see how gorgeous he is. What have we done? ;_;

[If the first two photos don't work, they're also here:
http://imgur.com/a/k6pCW]


----------



## taylordean (Oct 9, 2013)

Also, should we be using a heater? I read many places that we shouldn't to prevent the spread of fungus, but he has to be so cold by now!


----------



## LostxinthexMusic (May 22, 2013)

Many diseases thrive in warmer water, but I don't know if his is one of them. However, if you're concerned, try to keep him about 75 degrees Fahrenheit. It's on the low end for betas, but he should still be comfortable, and the disease won't.


----------



## taylordean (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks much! I'll see what the temperature is now, and if it's miserably low, consider bringing it to 75.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope he will get better. And don't blame yourself though you here for help meaning that you really care and try to help little guy for so long. We all have pats and fish just like any animal or human can get sick no matter how good you taking care of them. That is why is so many people posting every second on this forum.
Please keep us updated


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Sounds like you're taking great care of him. Good luck- I hope he recovers, and quickly!


----------

